# Canadians who have made the move to Spain.. Driving licences



## Goldeneye (Nov 12, 2011)

..
This question is for 'Canadians' who have made the move to Spain....

What did you do about obtaining a driving licence in Spain?

If you are coming from the U.K I understand that you can retain your British EU one as long as it is the photo version or swap it for a Spanish one..

The Government of Canada web page states ...

*Driving in Spain*


*As a Resident*

Canadians must, within six months of having obtained residency in Spain apply for a Spanish driver’s licence. There is no bilateral agreement between Canada and Spain on the exchange of Canadian provincial drivers’ licences for a Spanish driver’s licence. Therefore, Canadian residents in Spain, although they may be experienced drivers, must comply with all the requirements for obtaining a Spanish driver’s licence which includes passing both the written test and the practical driving test.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I note that this includes a written test, would this be available in English or just in Spanish ?



Thanks

...
.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

In some areas it is available in English, I believe.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

I understand that the theory exam is available in English (in some areas) but that the practical is only available in Spanish. So, you will have to understand what the examiner is saying!


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

It's much easier to get the theory exam in English than it is to find a way to get an examiner who speaks English or a translator to sit in the car with you. 

Getting a license here is a frickin' headache. 

I studied the English one but I had two problems: 
1. It's poorly translated. 
2. The car vocab was, logically, in British English. Now, I know Canadian English is quite close to BrE, but I never heard anyone in Canada say the "boot" or some of the other BrE. vocab terms I came across. 

In the end I bit the bullet and took the exam in Spanish. 

It took me three months and around a thousand euros. 

It's a stinkin' _estafa_!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Stupid really, we in the isles of Britain and Ireland, drive on the opposite side of the road, yet we take a medical and exchange the licence, but those former colonists from across the pond, who I believe drive on the same side of the road as the Spaniards, are made to take the tests.

The Canary islanders, well they drive on both sides of the road and park on Zebra crossings.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hepa said:


> Stupid really, we in the isles of Britain and Ireland, drive on the opposite side of the road, yet we take a medical and exchange the licence, but those former colonists from across the pond, who I believe drive on the same side of the road as the Spaniards, are made to take the tests.
> 
> The Canary islanders, well they drive on both sides of the road and park on Zebra crossings.


It's all about reciprocity. We make them take our exams when they move, so they do the same to us. 

The thing is, it's quite cheap to do and you can use your own car. Here? Not so much :violin:


----------



## Goldeneye (Nov 12, 2011)

When we moved to Canada we had to take a written and practical test, we kinda understood as we would be driving on a different side of the road. I've just taken a look at the DVLA website and they accept Canadian licences but only for Automatic cars unless you have proof that you have taken a test on a standard. 
Really not looking forward to having to deal with this one! Seriously considering moving to the U.K. even if only for the short term!


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

elenetxu said:


> It's all about reciprocity. We make them take our exams when they move, so they do the same to us.
> 
> The thing is, it's quite cheap to do and you can use your own car. Here? Not so much :violin:


Then what's their excuse with us Aussies, it's a straight swap for the Spanish in Oz.


----------



## Sungria (Feb 7, 2014)

And in the shade!


----------



## anonserg (May 13, 2014)

since we are on the topic of driving license, does anyone know of any driving school in Barcelona or Spain for that matter that offers tests and exams in english? (as in guaranteed practical and written exams in english)


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

anonserg said:


> since we are on the topic of driving license, does anyone know of any driving school in Barcelona or Spain for that matter that offers tests and exams in english? (as in guaranteed practical and written exams in english)


I think this has been touched on before. The theory test can be taken in English but the practical will be in Spanish.


----------



## anonserg (May 13, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> I think this has been touched on before. The theory test can be taken in English but the practical will be in Spanish.


yes of course i noticed u mentioned that previously but i also came across website like this 

Driving License | Autoescuela Corsa in Barcelona | Home

which offers the whole process in English (as they claimed).

So are u saying they are only offering the lessons in english but the driving test will definitely be with a non-english speaking examiner or maybe they have arrangement with local RTA to have an english-speaking examiner to examine their students?

I know the best way is to contact them which I did and have not had a reply since. In the meantime I am hoping if anyone in this forum has experienced the whole process in English and can recommend any school/ share their encounters.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

anonserg said:


> yes of course i noticed u mentioned that previously but i also came across website like this
> 
> Driving License | Autoescuela Corsa in Barcelona | Home
> 
> ...


Just seen their site, it seems they can do the instruction (theory and practical) in English but the final examination will still be in Spanish.


I also note that their website is confusing at best and wrong at worst. EU licences are valid in Spain for the duration of that licence (up to 10 years) - they do NOT have to be replaced after 6 months. 

It worries me when someone like that advertises incorrect information or makes confusing statements - doesn't fill me with confidence.


----------

